

Ask HN: New 80legs website design & feedback - jdrock

Hi HN, we've gotten a lot of support from you guys in the past, so I thought I'd try my hand at getting your feedback on our new site design.<p>The new site is located (for now) at: http://ashwebdev.com/80legs<p>Some specific things I'm interested in:<p>1. Does it give people an easy path to signing up for the service and/or subscribing to a plan?<p>2. Can you quickly understand what we offer?
======
DanielStraight
I don't like the tour at all. At first I thought it was just a single page of
information until I saw the little "click here"-style link at the bottom. I
think something like the navigation here ( <http://www.slate.com/id/2245644/>
) would be much better.

I also notice that on the home page, while you say a great deal about what 80
legs can _do_ , you don't say a single thing about what it fundamentally _is_.
This always bothers me. Makes me think of the typical terrible business site
that never says more than "We offer solutions for your business needs," which
means nothing to anybody. "Crawl and process web content with over 50000
computers" could be selling _anything_. It could be selling a book about how
to set up a web crawler. It could be selling a datacenter. There's nothing to
tell me that this is a service which lets me submit jobs which will be run on
your machines and from which I can get various forms of output.

I'm also bothered by the meaningless numbers on the plan comparison page. What
is 1x speed and 5x speed and 10x speed? As far as I can tell as the reader,
these mean nothing at all and are just random numbers someone made up to get
me to buy a bigger plan.

------
pedalpete
Very nice and professional. The one thing that strikes me is the color of the
'get started' button. That copperish-gold I find pretty horrible. Isn't green
the international color of 'get started'? I suppose copperish is better than
using red, but I'd rethink that color scheme. Same with the grey button, as I
discovered that a surprising number of non-techy people think grey means
inactive.

Overall, really clean and well laid out.

------
HannibalLecter
You are missing a robust feature description page right on the front. I
suggest putting something under "Why 80legs?" that says FEATURE LIST. For
example, if I wanted to find any of the companies in a particular state, and
get a comprehensive report -- your service could do that, yes?

